# Issues/concerns for single retired woman in Puglia, Sicily?



## Melissa58275

As I continue my investigations into potential retirement locations, I've run across some comments about what it's like to be a single female expat in various parts of the world. Perhaps stupidly, I'd never really contemplated that question. Puglia and Sicily are on my list of places to explore. Wondering if any of you can offer any useful info/thoughts on what life might be like for a single woman "of a certain age" in these areas? Are there likely to be safety concerns? Difficulty in being taken seriously as, say, a potential buyer or renter? Or as the person who would deal with all financial and legal matters? Social awkwardness? Are there, in your opinion, things I should be aware of and consider, as I mull an expat life there?

It goes without saying that, of course, I will be making one or more lengthy visits first and renting for a period of at least 6 months before I made any sort of more permanent commitment. Just wondering if there may be differences in how a single woman might be viewed/treated in Spain vs. France vs. Italy (or even southern Italy vs. northern Italy) that might make one area more or less appealing from the get-go.
Thanks


----------



## NickZ

Never having been a woman take what I say from that point of view.

If you're buying no one will care.

If you're renting your age might scare some landlords. Seniors have higher protections when it comes to evictions.

No one will have doubts about your € skills. For example at my bank I'd guess 90% of the employees are female. 

Safety I'd avoid a desolate rural area but I'd suggest that even if you were a 6foot NFL linebacker.


----------



## pudd 2

Melissa58275 said:


> As I continue my investigations into potential retirement locations, I've run across some comments about what it's like to be a single female expat in various parts of the world. Perhaps stupidly, I'd never really contemplated that question. Puglia and Sicily are on my list of places to explore. Wondering if any of you can offer any useful info/thoughts on what life might be like for a single woman "of a certain age" in these areas? Are there likely to be safety concerns? Difficulty in being taken seriously as, say, a potential buyer or renter? Or as the person who would deal with all financial and legal matters? Social awkwardness? Are there, in your opinion, things I should be aware of and consider, as I mull an expat life there?
> 
> It goes without saying that, of course, I will be making one or more lengthy visits first and renting for a period of at least 6 months before I made any sort of more permanent commitment. Just wondering if there may be differences in how a single woman might be viewed/treated in Spain vs. France vs. Italy (or even southern Italy vs. northern Italy) that might make one area more or less appealing from the get-go.
> Thanks


my advise is get used to stares when you go in a cafe on yuor own and i meen stares not glances 

also get used to beeing talked down to and if there is a man beside you gewt used t6o them talking to the man and ignoring you 

bit hash i know but this has been my wifes experiance , you have to get tough


----------



## Melissa58275

Thanks all, and especially you, Trilly. Just the kind of feedback I was looking for. I don't intend to live out in the countryside by the way...will look to rent something in a largish town or city.


----------



## Sosnoopy

Hi Melissa,
I am a senior woman who has been living in france for 2 years but now considering moving to the south of Italy. i will be renting ....not in the country side. Have you any info on the cost of renting a 1 bedroom apt or house?
Thx Chloé


----------



## sheilamarsco

I have lived alone for over 7 years in a very rural area of central Italy and am in my seventies I have never been treated with anything other than respect and friendliness from any Italians I've met. I certainly feel much safer living here than I would in similar circumstances in the uk.


----------



## Melissa58275

Sosnoopy said:


> Hi Melissa,
> I am a senior woman who has been living in france for 2 years but now considering moving to the south of Italy. i will be renting ....not in the country side. Have you any info on the cost of renting a 1 bedroom apt or house?
> Thx Chloé


sosnoopy: Sorry, I can't give you any specifics. But I can say that I hunted through a fair number of real estate sites for properties in Sicily and Puglia (mostly apartments in Syracuse, Lecce and Martina di Franca) and was encouraged by what I saw. Of course, what's affordable and acceptable to one of us may be over the moon to the other and vice versa. I'd encourage you to do the same...gives you at least some sense of what folks are asking. My theory is that once on the ground, you may be able to do even better in negotiating.

I also checked airbnb, VRBO and other such sites for short-term rentals, since I wouldn't expect to be there for more than a few months as a trial period. I found that when a monthly rate is offered, it's often about 2/3rd or less of the daily or weekly rate and that a special offer can bring it down to less than 50%. To me, that says that the actual cost of renting such an apartment over the long term, should be under even that rate. 

hope this helps.


----------



## ninanine

Hello Melissa , I am in the same postion,although I have concentrated on the North East of Spain> I am interested in Italy and hope we can stay in touch re progress ect regards Nina


----------



## travelinggaby

Hi Melissa, I find your question very interesting. It is hard to comment not knowing you personally, but I think we have to be aware of cultural differences between the U.S. and Italy. I have been in situations where men prefer to talk to my husband, but nothing that has been offensive. Another example is that we were told that it was going to be easier to import our car if it was only in my husband's name. So we bought it in his name only. If things like that bother you, they are all around. You can choose to laugh and ignore when possible. If you are up for a very descriptive book about living in Italy, I would recommend Extra Virgin, by Annie Hawes. A bit long, but she describes living in Italy perfectly. Good luck. I also write a blog where you can find some useful info before your trips here: gabyaroundtheworld.blogspot.com . Best,

Gaby
gabyaroundtheworld.blogspot.com


----------



## Gioppino

Melissa, there's a lot of scaremongering on the Italy expat forums (not this one, tx God!). I'd say that Sicily is not more backwards than the rest of the continent. Obviously the more rural the location, the more conservative/backward the people. 

I'd also suggest that you take Calabria in consideration. It's way cheaper than Sicily, the weather is milder and there are a lot of empty properties on offer, plus you're better connected to the civilized world in case you get bored and want to have a weekend in Naples/Rome.


----------



## sicilian1

Gioppino said:


> Melissa, there's a lot of scaremongering on the Italy expat forums (not this one, tx God!). I'd say that Sicily is not more backwards than the rest of the continent. Obviously the more rural the location, the more conservative/backward the people.
> 
> I'd also suggest that you take Calabria in consideration. It's way cheaper than Sicily, the weather is milder and there are a lot of empty properties on offer, plus you're better connected to the civilized world in case you get bored and want to have a weekend in Naples/Rome.


Can you give some examples of "way cheaper"?


----------



## NickZ

Honestly don't let your choices be clouded by price.

1) The difference between a nice place in one part of Italy and a different part are fairly small. At least if you compare like to like. Yes a goat shed on a mountain will be cheaper then a penthouse overlooking the nicest parts of Rome/Milan etc but that's not a fair comparison.

2) Add on costs can end up eroding any up front saving. Heating will be more expensive in a hill town. You'll likely drive more. You may find other added costs.

3) Most of those low priced places aren't "cheap". Some need large amounts of work. Some have virtually zero resale value.


In short find an area you like. An area with the amenities you want/need. Don't get drawn into a place you'll be unhappy with just because it has a low price.


----------



## Gioppino

sicilian1 said:


> Can you give some examples of "way cheaper"?


The area of Calabria that I know best is around the Tirrenic coast roughly between Paola and Tropea. If you are prepared to live 10-15 km away from the coast and you deal directly with locals, you can buy a modest but decent flat for less than €50k (excluding registration costs). They are a bit shabby from the outside but ok on the inside. Now most of small "comuni" in Calabria have gas heating, however locals use portable gas heaters ("stufe a bombola")

It's an expat-free and tourist-free area, that's why it's cheap.

If you want to live surrounded by expats you have to pay a premium.

Most Italians are put off buying property in Calabria because of lack of jobs and organized crime, but for a retiree this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sicilian1

Gioppino said:


> The area of Calabria that I know best is around the Tirrenic coast roughly between Paola and Tropea. If you are prepared to live 10-15 km away from the coast and you deal directly with locals, you can buy a modest but decent flat for less than €50k (excluding registration costs). They are a bit shabby from the outside but ok on the inside. Now most of small "comuni" in Calabria have gas heating, however locals use portable gas heaters ("stufe a bombola")
> 
> It's an expat-free and tourist-free area, that's why it's cheap.
> 
> If you want to live surrounded by expats you have to pay a premium.
> 
> Most Italians are put off buying property in Calabria because of lack of jobs and organized crime, but for a retiree this shouldn't be a problem.


Thanks for the information. 
I haven't been to Calabria but spent time in Sicily. The place I stayed in is no longer available for rent, it was listed for 80K Euros. This was in the city of Ragusa with a nice view.


----------

